# March 2005 2ww Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all those on the 

New list......love, luck and babydust,

Pinny 1 Mar  
AC(ali) 2 Mar 
Lindsay 2 Mar  
SwedenSam 2 Mar 
Lorns 2 Mar 
marigold 3 Mar  
tink 3 Mar  
mariposa 3 Mar  
kia 4 Mar 
cherryb 4 Mar 
SK228 4 Mar  
petal b 4 Mar 
Amy A 5 Mar 
marzy 6 Mar 
Hope2 7 Mar 
maryjay 7 Mar 
zuzzy 8 Mar 
Kitten 8 Mar 
irisheyes 8 Mar 
roze 8 Mar  
jess p 9 Mar 
*Di* 9 Mar 
skerry 9 Mar 
JM 9 Mar 
weebrenda 9 Mar
XxMandyxX 11 Mar  
Leni 11 Mar 
NICKY101 11 Mar 
meachmont  12 Mar  
sharon m 12 Mar  
Rainbow fairy 14 Mar  
treen 14 Mar
Indianna 14 Mar  
Dockers 14 Mar
Donna Taylor 14 Mar 
saraD 14 Mar 
joanna Louise 15 Mar  
Kacey 15 Mar  
Sweetpea 16 Mar 
Annie M 16 Mar
Diana 16 Mar   
topsham 16 Mar 
Rowingbeau 16 Mar 
turkey 16 Mar
mommydreams 16 Mar
Sarah Tidmarsh 16 Mar 
mummymaybe 17 Mar 
Dee31 17 Mar
jane1 18 Mar 
Hollypops 18 Mar
flossie_td 18 Mar 
Flopsy 18 Mar
Ellie.st 18 Mar
donna maria 18 Mar  
B 19 Mar
Bun 19 Mar
Jaki B 20 Mar
leeanna 20 Mar  
want2be 20 Mar  
lizzie2 20 Mar
Badger 21 Mar
amberstar 21 Mar
GB 22 Mar
Dragoon 22 Mar
lilly2k3 23 Mar
Elenni 23 Mar
C3ri 24 Mar
alex28
Broody 24 Mar
vja 24 Mar
loubielou 25 Mar
Rachel. 25 Mar
ClaireB 25 Mar
rsmit02
loonydumpling 26 Mar



Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Can i join you all on 2ww thread please? 
I had  my 3rd IUI on Wednesday and am due to test on the 23rd of March if I last that long. 
My last IUI failed because I did not ovulate even though i had two good follies and hcg jab. I bled the day after IUI. This time I have not bled as yet so touch wood it looks like I have ovulated. I go for a prog test on Wednesday to check so fingers crossed.


----------



## XxMandyxX (Aug 27, 2004)

I would like to thank you all for your support, especially Mez - thanks for the message.

I can't believe it but I got a   this morning.  Still hasn't sunk in yet.

 to all of you and thanks.  DH is feeling weird!!! Nice!!!

Love to all.

Mandy


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Well done Mandy, congratulations and all the very best to you and DH!!!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sending everyone who is due to test heaps of luck xx

Sorry to everyone with negatives too x

Indianna - If you can't hold of testing and it is doing your head in then go for it!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Mandy- Just wanted to say

  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

To MANDY !!!!
I am so pleased for you and Hubby - relax and take care of yourselves and enjoy that wonderful feeling- success at last!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dee, Loubie, Sara, Indianna, Amberstar, GB and Lilly ~ welcome to the 2ww, sending many positive vibes your way  

Mandy and Meachmont ~ huge Congratulations, have very happy and healthy pg's....take care and enjoy!

Leni ~ ever so sorry for your news hun.......can only send masses of hugs 

Take care everyone on here....lets hope we have loads of Spring BFP's 

Much love, Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

​
HANG ON IN THERE
INDIANNA​
If you can wait i would wait but i also know its hard waiting. We are all rooting for you. Good luck for sunday if you can hold out that long.

Congratulations to all those with a BFP look forward to seeing you join us on the 1st trimester.

 for all those who didnt make it this time.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

I have just posted this on the overseas board:

I know I shouldn't have but I did. I caved in to the evil pee sticks and DH wasn't awake to stop me, but he soon was because I got a 



I am still shaking.  I have never been PREGNANT before.

Love Indianna xxxxxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

The best bit was missing!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS
INDIANNA & DH
        ​
We are chuffed to bits for you. I just IM'd you but had to put my congrats in here too. You deserve this and i wish you a happy healthy pregnancy.

Love Kim, Paul & Joe x x x x


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

hello to everyone,
thanks Lizzy for adding me to the list, I still have a week to go. I woke up this morning and I feel as if my boobs are not as swollen and I feel as Af is on its way.  I am trying to stay positive and hope that it doesn't show.  Has anyone else noticed this happen to them. I would also be interested in how many of you that have tested positive were first time IVF.  Congratulations to all you girls that have a +tive and sending much love to those with a -tive
B


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

OMG OMG.....i don't know what to say, so happy for you, i've got the BIGGEST smile on my face,

CONGRATULATIONS

      

Fab news indeed......have a very very happy and healthy pg,

Much love and big pregnant hugs, Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Indianna many congratulations !!!    Have a happy healthy pregnancy and enjoy every moment of it!

Sara


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS INDIANNA


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

B, if you had the Hcg trigger shot just before egg retrieval it takes about 7 days to disappear from your system so some of the 'pregnancy' symptoms such as sore bbs can seem also to disappear. If the little embies are implanting it will only just be happening now and there won't be much new Hcg being produced yet, you could expect to get a dip in symptoms so please don't worry about it! 

Sara


----------



## B (Feb 14, 2005)

Sara,
thanks so much for the advice, that has really helped to put my mind at rest  
This site is brilliant it really does help.  
B


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks for all you support and sympathy girls.

Congrats on the BFPs, girls.

Good luck to all left to test.

Leni x


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

well done Indianna + dh on your bfp,am made up for you both.     .

well am on day nine today,still got tummy ache.Went to loo last night and   had a spot of blood on the tissue. So everything got to me last night and ended up sobbing my heart out  .these pains are so confusing it feels so real like af is coming. Am in out of the toilet like mad knicker checking all the time.I can handle the needles and all the other treatment but the 2ww does my head in  .I felt better after a good cry but have still got the pains today,have had pains since et. Its my birthday tomorrow so have got to cheer up,dh asked what I wanted for my birthday, I said a bfp would be nice  .
Anyway sorry for the me me me post hope everyone is okay and we all get our miracles. 
lots of love and luck
jane
xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Leni - So sorry to hear your news sweetheart x

Indianna xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Jane, hello fellow Runconian  The 2ww is horrendous and you just never get used to them. Happy Birthday for tomorrow, it's mine next Sunday!
I do hope you get your BFP. 

Leni


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Leni,happy birthday for next sunday  .
lots of love and luck
jane
xxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi guys

I am now on 2ww following 4th IUI attempt. 

Good luck to everyone else this month.


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Jane, I so sympathise with how you are feeling, I also have had AF pains on and off (now on Day 12) - when I have them I am convinced that it is all over and then when I don't have them and I can't feel anything going on I am also convinced it is all over ! But if it was just a spot it could be implantation bleeding so don't give up hope yet, will keep my fingers crossed for you 
Sara


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi 2ww girls,

Would you mind shuffling up the bench for another one?

We had ET on Sunday last (Mother's Day!) and our testing date is Friday the 18th.

I've kept very quiet about this as we had a devastating failure last cycle and it will all touch and go this month. The embryos transfered were 2 frosties from an earlier cycle in 2003.

This is our 5th 2ww and the last of our frosties.

My DH is calling them Peter Pan and Wendy - I'm calling them G&T - 'cos that is what I need right now.

Looking forward to sharing this horrible time with you and hopefully seeing lots of BFP's soon.

With love from,


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jane- I agree with Sara this could be an implantation bleed. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Rainbow fairy (Jan 4, 2005)

Hia girlies, hope everyone is feeling good........

..I certainly am as I got   omigosh I never thought it would happen, certainly not with our 1st ivf but we are obviously so bloody ecstatic it has.  Tested yesterday as I was so stressed & kept crying & couldn't sleep but have done an equal amount of crying since, even dp (TOUGH & HARD AS NAILS) has been weeping.  We   then  then   and couldn't stop  wow wow wow!!!            

B - we too were 1st time & all my symptoms started to dwindle the 2nd week although 1st week my a/f like pains where sooo bad at times. so don't fret chick  

Goodluck to everyone for the future

Love &       

Andrea xxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Congratualations Rainbow fairy.
It's great to see lots of BFPs on here.

Leni


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ANDREA ​
Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!!!

Diana xxxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Alex and Flopsy......big hugs and lots of positive vibes to keep you going through this time  

Andrea......many congratulations, fab news for you both 

Hope everyones ok......masses of luck to those testing in the next few days,

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow. so many people with good news - it is great                
I am sooooooo pleased for you all

I am on day 10 now and experiencing what I think a few of us are - AF type symptoms. I had a tiny 'spotting' today' and am panicking again - could this be implantation maybe?
All my pains seem to disappear and then reappear but mostly they have calmed right down at the moment. I feel really tired and wobbly too.
It is officially 'doin' my 'ed in!'


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Gutted to say got a   on Wednesday, havent really felt like posting since then.

Better luck next time hopefully but many congrats to all those who tested   and good luck and best wishes for those waiting to test.

JaneM  xxx


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Jane I am so sorry for your BFN  please don't lose hope 

Andrea many congratulations    make sure you enjoy every minute!

Sara


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls,
Well done Andrea     

Jane m so sorry to hear of your bfn.sending you a big cuddle hun,  .

Alex,sara,lilly,flopsy,rowingbeau good luck for your test days      any one else Ive forgot am sorry.good luck to us all.
Day 10 tomorrow 5 to go.
lots of love and luck
janexxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Just quickly......... Leni I'm really sorry (((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))

Sorry to read your news to JM

Indianna - bloody amazing!!!!!!!!  Congratulations!

Rainbow Fairy - congrats to you too!

Flopsy - huge good luck wishes!

Good luck to you all
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Congratulations INDIANNa,XXXX  
         

love Bops,xx


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Feeling kinda low today, woken up by AF pains this morning and had classic pre-AF headache yesterday, I am losing hope. Will go for the blood test tomorrow (am on Day 13 today) but I am anticipating a BFN. Have already cried on DH who as always is wonderful, so many people want this to work in my family and I am dreading a negative result tomorrow. Sorry to be so down just wanted to vent a bit. 
Sara


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sara

just wanted to send you a massive  and to say hang in there and i pray for good news for your blood test 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sara
I just wanted to wish you luck for your test tommorro.     .
lots of love and babydust to you
love 
janexxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jane ~ sorry to hear about your BFN.....take care of yourself and keep holp of that hope,

Sara ~ much luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Afternoon girls
feeling very low today 
I had brown discharge last night and today. I feel like I'm getting my AF but have for most of the 2ww. Did a test this morning, I finally cracked was not going to! It's so hard when you get close to test date. Its day 11 for me today and I test on Tuesday. So scared, its all getting to much. I am going to have to give myself a year off before I try again. To get over the emotional, physical and finacial drain.
Jess -hope you are bearing up better than me today.
Sara - good luck for tommorow, I'm a day behind you. sending you lots of luck and baby dust. 
Jane - really sorry to hear about your BFN .  Its so hard and friends and family just never understand.

To all the BFP - BIG CONGRATS 
And to all of you still waiting like me, hope you are bearing up under the strain and good luck.  
Jo xx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi everyone - 
Joanna Louise - I feel a lot like you - have the slight brown discharge and AF pains - (quite mild) Feel that dreaded AF is on way and desparate to know one way or the other.I am finding it really hard not to test. I am supposed to test on Wednesday but don't think I'll make it I feel like I'm completely cracking up.

 for 2 morrow Sara -    

Jane -I am sorry for you, it is so very hard to know what to say so I will send you a massive   xxx

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon - take care and hold on x


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi all
I was doing ok until today. Starting to get very nervous, due to test in a week (will not make it that far). I have really sailed through all the treatment, no major side effects (few night sweats and a couple of days bloating this week). I definately think that having accupuncture has helped me. I have been totally chilled out about the whole thing and also I haven't told anyone so I don't feel any added pressure from anyone else. I think I'll definately need my next accupuncture treatment on wednesday to help stay relaxed. Hubby is due home on saturday(he's been away for the whole treatment) so I'm hoping to greet him with good news. 
Here's hoping its good news for us all this week (it would be great if it was good news everytime but.....)
Good luck
Jaki


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello all
have made it though one week of the 2ww. Went back to work today and so tired beyond belief. still feeling lots of cramps and walking really slowly!
Indianna and Rainbow-congratulations am so pleased.

Lizzy-ta for adding me to list
JaneM sooooo sorry-big hugs sweetie.
SaraD good luck for today hun
JakiD-hope the acupuncture gets you through the next week, my problem is that so many people now know it is going to be horrendous if I then have to tell them all it is a BFN next week. My brain is not working properly at all at the moment and I cant believe I have another 7 days of mental torture. Oh well, the knicker checking hasnt started yet- I guess that is the next stage. Had a big chocolate fest this pm to get me though work. 

Lots of love
xx


----------



## Bun (Mar 10, 2005)

Dear All

Would there be room for one more? Due to test on Saturday following 2nd IUI on the 4th.

Think I'm getting the signs of the dreaded AF. I've seen the inside of our loo (well not literally the inside of our loo - more the room it's located in)more times in the last 2 days then is healthy. Combined with overwhelming urge to test, I'm doing fantastically well - not!

Hope you don't mind me joining in?


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Bun
welcome and Good Luck. You are doing fantastically well as you still have your sense of humour. You just need to hold on to your positive thoughts and don't give up hope.Hang on in there.
xx


----------



## Rowingbeau (Nov 1, 2004)

AF arrived today - (was testing on wednesday)


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Rowingbeau/Jess
I am so sorry,   . Nothing I can say will make you feel better. But am thinking of you. Thanks for all your support with your replies to my messages. take good care of yourself.
Love jo xx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi rowingbeau,
I am really sorry to hear your news  .i wish I had the words to help you feel better,but it is hard to know what to say.I am sending you and your dh a big cuddle  .Am thinking of you both.
Take care
love
janexxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bun ~ welcome and loads of luck to you,

Jess ~ so sorry to hear you news......like Jane says there are no good words just big hugs,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Jess so sorry, I am sending a big hug your way  
Bun, welcome, it's great to have so many people here together.
Well girls as suspected it was a BFN for me today   (went in for my blood test this morning). Not so surprised as I felt no different than I normally feel and was expecting a negative result - just as well I did my crying yesterday as I think I held it together pretty well when I spoke to the nurse. Still that last little bit of hope doesn't go until they tell you it is all over so I still felt gutted. OK, time to pick myself up and look forward to IVF #2 after a month off (I am determined to try and get our kiddies if at all possible !) DH has booked somewhere to take me away as a surprise (he has been wonderful) so I will check up and see how everyone is doing next week. Best of luck for those still to test, I will be sending positive vibes. I know the BFP trend will be starting again soon!
Lots of love
Sara


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls
        so sorry sara 
im sending u a big fat cyber    when life kicks u down get back up and kick it back harder and dont stop kicking till u get what u want 
                                          LOVE NIKKI


                           so sorry for the BFN                                AND CONGRATS TO THE BFP


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

sorry am just posting to let off steam!! 6 days to go to test and I feel like I am cracking up. All my positivity is disappearing!!! Feel like a drudge who hasnt had sex for ages, hasnt had alcohol in Gods knows how long, hasnt exercised in months hair looks rank feel like poo. Sick of trying to be positive when the odds are stacked up against me. sorry!!!! DH also said this am as going to work-look, its not going to work is it-so just get used to that idea!!! Am trying not to cry too much but really need to hear from someone who understands this horrible feelings. so sorry to put such a selfish negative post Dh wasnt being horribke I think just feeling stressed himself too and we havent cuddled in I dont know how long. I feel really bad 
xx


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Amberstar

I know exactly how you feel I was doing so well until saturday feeling really positive but now I'm starting to think of ways to tell my hubby that it hasn't worked. Feel really down today have crampy feelings like AF due I'm thinking of testing tomorrow but then if its negative I will worry until real test date and if its positive guess what I'll worry until real test date so what is the point. Hubby is due back in saturday and I really wanted good news for him but its all in natures hands (bl**dy *****). I even went for accupunture yesterday to see if that would give me a boost, it did help me sleep through the night but thats all.
We just need to hang in there and hope for the best result.
Jaki
PS hubbies are not the most sensitive last time mine said to me "you'll need to get rid of that" as he looked at my stomach when I was at my most bloated, heaven help me if I do get pregnant.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Amberstar

I know how you are feeling, I'm not due to test until next Monday (21st) and yesterday it really started to get to me - the first week wasn't to bad I felt good that all the prodding and poking and sniffing and jabbing was over. But at least that felt like something was happening, now like you I'm just left feeling in desperate need of my roots doing, ( I'm not called badger for nothing) the seconds are dragging by and I could kill for a cold crisp glass of wine, I find myself looking longingly into restaurant windows at happy people quaffing! shed loads of chardonnay. 

The thing is is thats not me, I'm a happy person, I'm optimistic usually I relish every day I'm not envious of other people, this stuff just really messes with your mind. 

One thing I did find that helps is a cartoon website joecartoon.com it's a bit sick (frog in blender etc.) but it just seems to kickstart my happy hormones for a while. 

We are lucky that this site exists as others do know what your going through and can empathies.

Best wishes for the rest of the week.

Heidi xx


----------



## joanna Louise (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi girls 
Just to let you know got a BFP today!! In shock tearful and so suprised as I have had cramping for last two weeks and have had brown discharge for 3 days. 
I know how hard the last week is I almost went insane in the last few days. Lack of sleep and horrible dreams when I was sleeping! This sight is a life saver. Its the only thing that has kept me from cracking up!
Take care.
Jo xx


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations Joanna Louise - all the very best to you and DH    

On this wait - got to agree girls, and sympathise.  I am climbing the walls now and I feel like I can think of nothing else but getting this test done and getting back to normal!!!  The 2ww has by far been the worst part of this whole treatment, thankfully I haven't got grouchy yet but I do get teary easily - hate not being in control of my life.  Good luck to everyone enduring this wait, may all our dreams come true


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Joanna-great news

Jaki and Badger-thanksyou so much your words have REALLY helped me get a grip back on my sanity. My roots (hair)are also gross-but hey, who cares?? Am now seeing funny side again and all those BFPs on here have made me feel really encouraged and that soldiering on with IVF CAN work. Big hugs and thankyous to all you girlies who are honestly some of the kindest, nicest supportive women I know-uh oh now I sound like some sort of cheesy American talk show host. Oh and by the way I went in to work and parked car and as got out felt that funny AF starting feeling for 100 percent sure, hobbled as fast as my jacket potato ovaries and needle pricked tummy would let me down the road round the corner into work up the stairs and into loo for my first panicky knicker check!!!  Nothing there. Now I am laughing at my insane self-am normally a totally together GP!!! Thought I would share this insanity with you in case it makes anyone laugh
xxxxx


----------



## donna maria (Mar 13, 2005)

just copied this from the pgy symptom thread.

i have DS matthew from 4th ICSI. he was born april 2002.  last year i had 2 further ICSI both neg and i am in the 2nd week of my 2ww at the minute for my 3rd ICSI. i have been feeling fairly positive during the last week but today i have been feeling signs AF is on its way. my boobs had been very sore but they aren't as much now, my tummy had been feeling firm but it too is sofer now. i have been feeling upset & down today and feeling irritable. i think i'm loosing my sanity. 

it was a great comfort to read your posts. it made me feel i am not alone. i am on another BB at present but there isn't much happening on there and i needed to chat.

i think as D Day approaches i am getting more nervous. test date is fri but AF usually appears tues/wed. so i'm dredding those days. up until now i have kept busy going to lunch with family & friends but after tomorrow i won't plan anything much. if af is going to arrive i prefer to be at home.

anyway enough moaning from me. 

i am going to watch corrie and have a big piece of chocolate cake and ice cream to cheer myself up.

thanks for listening

donna


----------



## donna maria (Mar 13, 2005)

well i had my big piece of cake etc but it didn't help for long

today i am feeling very tearful and sorry for myself. i am trying not to knicker check every 2 Min's even though i really want to.

my sister rang and asked me what i was doing for ST patricks day. i told her i couldn't tell her as i was waiting for my result. she said could i not give her some idea......i cracked up and told her that it end of my world could happen at any given second and that i had more to worry about than a stupid day-trip. she hung up the phone then rang me back with some excuse that the battery in her phone had gone. she hasn't been much support, actually none come to that. sometimes i could just scream at the top of my voice when people can't understand what you are going through and that you need there support in the form of a cup of coffee and an ear to listen...............how difficult could that be.

anyway, i just hope i get a BFP and that i won't be looking for support!!!!!!

sorry, i am just getting more and more anxious and desperate for a BFP. i know i have DS who i love very much but i so want to give him a brother or sister to give him company.

Joanna Louise - congratulations on your BFP

goodluck to everyone else testing soon.

Donna


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi 2ww girls,

Lots of hugs to everyone going through this particular hell!  Here's a big group hug for us all



Phew - I needed that.

Was feeling OK up to today but now feeling like going back to bed and pulling up the covers. As I am at home I may well do it.

Donna - lots of sympathy over the boorish behaviour of your sister. Families are a minefield with fertility treatment and it can be hard to find anyone who understands who has not been through this themselves.
I'll try the chocolate cake therapy myself later.

Amberstar - It's hard to be positive all the time and as most IVF cycles fail we know that our chances aren't terribly good. Sometimes our DH's can try to protect them from the hurt by being pessimistic.  However, that doesn't work for me as the "hoping" part is so strong.

The 2ww is unspeakable and I only wish there was a better way of doing this. The clinic that can put me into suspended animation for the 2ww gets my vote.

SaraD - so very, very sorry to read about the negative result. It's really hard. I hope that you and your DH enjoy your break and come back refreshed to try again.

With love to all from,


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everyone on the 2ww. I often keep an eye on this thread but am not on it myself at the moment. I hope you dont mind me intruding but I thought this website may help a few people throught the dreaded two weeks.

http://www.bagofsweets.com

  

Good luck to all


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls,
hope you are all okay.sending a big cuddle  to all of us who are having a bad day on the 2ww.sometimes it is so hard.
really pleased for the girls who got a bfp congratulations really hope I can join you.

am also having a bad day.have had af pains since et.am doing natural fet with no drugs at all.this morning had bad pains(sorry for too much information)went to the toilet and when I wiped there was bright red blood and mucus on it.really feel as if af is coming,but have felt like that most days.have read other sites and people have been told to still test on test day which is friday for me.Was wondering is it to late for implantation bleed am on day 11.praying for a miricle.been laid on setee all day scared to move,but havent lost any more blood so far.been crying most of the day am so exhausted.any chance of a miricle girls?

lots of love to everyone
sorry for the me me me post.
love
janexxxx


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi 
I just got worse all day, feel really bad, have no positive vibes left in me. I am expecting a negative now. Just feel so tired and yucky. Wouldn't it be good if they could scan you every other day and tell you if the blob was still in there at least you would know sooner rather than dragging it out.
Sorry I'm just whinging. I'm even losing my mind now left my back door open all day, locked it but I hadn't pulled it over before I locked it so it was blowing in the wind (dogs had a great time in and out the garden) did this last cycle as well. If I do manage a positive I'll need a minder before the pregnancy is through just to remind me what I set out to do or where I was going. I left the iron on twice last cycle as well so at least haven't burnt the house down.
The evermore depressing Jaki
PS Weirdly I started knicker checking today as well. Oh the things we discuss on this mad adventure


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Well I thinks its all over for me.  Im due to test (officially) on Friday and I gave in to tempation after dinner and did a test (first response).  Negative - not even the faintest of lines no matter how much I squinted!  Am surprised at how well Im coping, havent cried yet - I imagine I will but feel quite calm.  Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else xxx


----------



## Bun (Mar 10, 2005)

Like Hollypops - it's all over for me as well. Period started this afternoon, so didn't have to give into the temptation to test before Saturday. I have never felt this empty. DH and I have just downed a bottle of champagne and to add insult to injury I don't even feel one bit smashed, which I thought I would given the amount of time I've gone without alcohol.

This is so unfair, so unfair - what did we ever do that was wrong. Sitting here now crying my eyes out.

Good luck to everyone about to test - and to those who are positive, enjoy every single moment of it.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Bun i'm so sorry......you did nothing wrong hun, it's just a cruel thing we have to go through and you're right......it's bl**dy unfair. You and DH take care of yourselves......much luck for the future 

Sara ~ many hugs to you too....your DH sounds wonderful, hope your time away is as lovely as poss. 

Hollypops ~ thats very early to test hun so keep holding on to some hope....will keep everything crossed for you,

Joanna ~ congratulations....fab news!

Much love all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## donna maria (Mar 13, 2005)

i am so devastated for all of you who it hasn't worked for.  

i hope you will be able to go through treatment again when you are feeling ready and have all your dreams come true.

i know how difficult of a time it is. just take each day as it comes and "BE GOOD TO YOURSELVES" you deserve it.

i know for us this was going to be our last cycle after 4ICSI to have DS this was our 3RD ICSI since then.

today i did an early test as AF usually arrives today but the hospital test showed a faint positive. i did a clearblue digital and it said POSITIVE. i have posted on a new thread. i know it is early days but i am so happy . i just hope things continue to go well.

thanks for all your support.

donna


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello girls,

I have not posted much on this thread as I am trying to keep my mind off 2ww.
I have just read through the posts and like a lot of you I am just going in to my 2nd week and beginning to find it hard.
What is even harder is I have had a prog test today.(get the results at 4pm) In my last cycle of treatment I did not ov so I an so nervous for the results tonight!
It could all be over for me tonight! so I am going to try and think positive, If I have ov this time then at least there is a chance of success so I will treasure the following week with the thought of "maybe I am pg"
If the results say i have not ov this time I will be so gutted!

Just wanted to say congrats to all bfp's lately.
Also hugs to those with bfn's.
(Sorry like I said I have read the posts but my memory is c**p and I cant remember all your names  )


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi 
I've been naughty - I tested negative this morning - way too early not due to test until sunday  but I really feel that AF is on its way and I was hoping that I would get a little positive sign. Not given up yet when I was pregnant last time it was 3 days after AF was due that it showed on a test so still got a little hope - not much though. Been looking at Egg donation as that would be our only hope if we decide to try again.
Good luck to everyone testing this week (there are quite a lot of us)
Jaki


----------



## lizzie2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm due to test on Sunday too. Jaki let's hope that your negative will turn positive. It is early days. I know how you feel though - I am desperate for a sign, although thinking about it, I only want a positive sign.

The first week went quickly but this week the days are just dragging by. I'm popping on here every 10 minutes to see everyone else's news. Not much work being done, obviously.

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days and    to all the . 

lizzie


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Jaki,

It's too early to test and be despondent. Many women feel as if AF is about to start and even bleed - then they go on to positives.  It happened to a woman I shared my first cycle with.

There is a good side to having an early negative test and that is you know the HCG injection (if you had one) is out of your system and when you get a positive on the test it is a real one from now!

Big hug to you!  Don't give up too soon.

With love from,


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Many   to you who have had  , and   to those who have had  ..  I personally am going  , one minute I'm   and then the next minute I'm   .  I'm so feed up with this, I am now on day 5, and I am getting those horrible feelings that I'm not going to get that  , I am starting to get the backache and the pains in tum, and being really irritable (well, more than normal  ).

Any advice to get me through the next 9 days?  and have anyone else had pains and still had  .

 to you all

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

just wanted to send huge hugs to Bun and Sweatpea for their BFN. 

Also thanks Country Girl for the bagsofsweets site. First sweet I checked for (which you can't buy in shops) were marzipan teacakes cos they were my mum's favourites (she died 9 years ago) and THEY SELL THEM!! Yippee.  Little things as they say!!

Fee


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Rachel

The 2ww is terrible, all the waiting does tend to do your head in.  The only advice I can give is try and keep yourself busy. I went back to work 7 days after my e/t and it did help a bit.....or even better if you can persuade your other half to take you out for the day and spend loads of money on you  that may help as well.

I had A/F like pains throughout most of my 2ww and was worried - mind you there was a day when I didn't have any pain and then was even more worried! Anyhow I think everyones body reacts differently. 

Good Luck

Tink


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls, 

well I got my results from prog test and apparently all is well, i did ov and there is a chance!!!!
Im excited and scared now!


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Firstly good luck to the BFP's there seem to have been a good few this week. And of course my commiserations to the BFN's, I haven't had to experience that yet - this is my first try at IVF. I'm not looking forward to it.

I have a question, I have been feeling nauseous for the last two days and a little light headed. Is anyone else experiencing this? Or is it just another one of those might mean someting or might not symptoms that seem to go with the territory. The same as a lot of you I have the swollen sore boobs (have to hold them up and down the stairs !! )
and have had slight AF type pains. 

I had my ET on Mothers day so I suppose today is day 10 or maybe 11.  I am meant to be testing on Mon 21st but have decided to test on Sunday, as then whatever the outcome me and my partner can be together for the day.

Good luck everyone.

Heidi x


----------



## mummymaybe (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

Its a   for me, good luck to everyone, i hope you all get BFP's.

Helen x


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Helen-so sorry u must be feeling bad-hugs and hope u r ok.
Jaki what are u doing?? toooo early!! dont despair!!

Having a really bad day-4 days to go to test and feel like it wont work and that all the luck happens to others. have terrible PMT feelings -is this the hormones on their way down as am not pregnant I am feeling
Feel really teary and cannot face the prospect of another bloody period !!! That will be 50 odd in a row wherre I have looked forward to the prospect of it not arriving and doing a PT and seeing that 2nd line that never ever ever comes, Do not want AF to come. I am truly fed up with it all. Cannot face the prospect of telling family and friends too when it is negative and for all their do good comments. (REALLY have PMT today!!! feeling like I hate everybody oh dear) Blubbed big time last night to DH and he was sweet but didnt really know what to do.
How can I get through the next four days??  Am turning into the antiChrist-will end up with no friends as am so irritable with them all. 
Big Hugs to all with BFNs I dont know how u are coping. 
xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Helen - so very sorry to read about the negative result. IVF is so unfair and it feels like a horrible lottery that some of us never get the winning ticket for. Words are cr*p at times like this so sending big (HUGS) to you and your DH.

Amberstar - I've spent the last couple of days in a state of either tears, bad temper or being too tired to think much. This is just horrible and impossible to tell if neg or pos without the proper test. Women who have had a positive result have reported the same PMT feelings! On my first failure I had no PMT at all.

Keep posting and talking as we are all going through the same hell and understand.

Hi Badger - I also had my ET on Mother's Day and hope it was auspicious for us both! The symptoms can depend on what meds you are taking during the 2ww. I've never had nausea bu those awful cytoglest pessaries do the most awful things to my stomach with constipation and painful trapped wind. The breast symptoms can also be caused by the progesterone as well.  The AF type pains are also normal in both negs and pos's.  What are you taking?

Hi Rachel - the pains are normal and can be caused by those awful pessaries. Are you using Cytoglest?  My best hint for the 2ww is lots of vidoes which are funny. I've got an old collection of Blackadder which I watch and it never fails to make me laugh. Also venting helps! Yesterday I went out and bought some totally gorgeous Easter Eggs for my family and that cheered me up. Still cried and was upset later but it was a nice interlude.

With much love to all the ladies on the lowest rung of hell - the 2ww!
From,


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the best of luck  

Especially Flopsy for testing tomorrow   

Marie xx


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Commiserations to Helen this malarkey sucks big time.

Amberstar just a couple of days to go - try watching the new M & S ad it totally takes my mind off everything except devouring all that lovely food, even the chicken looks good and I'm a vegetarian ! 

Flopsy, I'm on 2x400mg Cyclogest per day. How come you're testing tomorrow - are you having a blood test ? I've been given a HPT to do on Monday, but I've decided to do it Sunday. Good luck.

Heidi x


----------



## meachmont (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Just to say I am thinking of you all, sorry I am not posting much but I am getting AF type pains and keeping thinking I will mc again.  Anyway enough about me, sending you all on my positive vibes  .

Sorry to those of you who have had sad news this time, please don't give up hope. 

Flopsy - goodluck for testing tomorrow, got everything crossed for you.

Lov
Donna


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls
hope you are all alright,

Well we got another   today  .that evil af came in full force this morning.still did a test like the hospital asked but it was bfn.am gutted.dh is taking it badly.we are going to have another go but not till august as i want to give my body a rest and my head a rest.I will still be coming on here most days to see how all you girls are doing.I want to see loads of bfp's.
lots of love and luck to you all
love
janexx


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

just had to have another nose in b4 leaving work. 
Good luck Flopsy tomorrow-you have been through this so many times you really deserve it to be your turn-thankyou for your lovely supportive words.
Helen-big hugs sooo sorry 
Jane-I am so sorry, it is so unfair and I hope you are doing ok-look to the next go hun, good for you!! Big big hugs and a spit in the eye of that horrid AF witch from hell. 
Badger-thanks I went to M&S on lunchbreak!!! 
Donna-hang on in there keep posting and sharing those horrid feelings that we all have. 

Well PMT seems to have lifted-my God it was evil today. I have been a total b**ch to everyone.
will check in tomorrow on you all to see the GOod news-please please
lol
xxx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey everyone,  

Just wanted to drop in to let you know that I got a   !!!!!!!!!!!

Can't really believe it, still hasn't sunk in yet!!!!

Good luck to all those that are due to test   , got my fingers crossed for all of you. SO sorry to all those that have got a BFN   and congratulations to all those, who like me are PREGNANT!!!  


Diana xxxxxx


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Okay, okay. I feel that I have been totally reprimanded for testing on wed, know it was naughty but it has made me feel a bit calmer, so there.

A huge big hug to all the BFN it really is horrible but I hope that you have the chance to try again and that it is BFP for everyone.

Congratulations to all the BFP don't really need to say much else to you lot as you are probably grinning ear to ear anyway.

My crampy feelings are still lingering but not as bad and still no bleed but to be honest every sign is a double edged sword as they can all be taken both ways. Only the horrible pee stick holds the answer. I feel another one coming on maybe tomorrow morning. Only joking before you all get the rulers out to slap me.
Good luck to us all
Jaki


----------



## flossie_td (Mar 8, 2005)

Sadly for us, another BFN (2nd time).   We are devastated and wish we knew why.  Good luck to all you others testing today - fingers crossed that you get better news.


----------



## amberstar (Nov 15, 2004)

Flossie so sorry it is not fair. Look after yourself sweetie-big Hugs.

Diana-great unbelievable. Good luck Hun

Jaki I agree with double edged sword comment. Have been scouring round posts to see if PMT was of any significance. Today feel no PMT, no pain, no bleeding (Thank God yet) and just nervous knowing there are still 3 days left. Finding it very difficult to concentrate on anything at all. Had the worse insomnia in my life last night with loads of weird dreams about testing and things. Kept lying awake and worrying. I have no pee sticks and will wait for Monday to have blood taken at clinic. I am wondering if you are doing a crafty test this am!! ?? GOOd Luck
xx

Flopsy-good LUck


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just to say that I did a home test today (day 15) and it was -ve.  Have also had blood test taken this morning by GP to post off to clinic for analysis (won't get  "official" results till tomorrow or Monday but I think I know what to expect).  I knew the chances of success were low but it stilll hurts, even after 8 years of disappointments.  Anyway, I suppose it's a case of "never give up hope".  Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Bad news for Ellie and flossie - hope you have the energy and resources to try again ( if that's what you want ).

Hurrah for Diana - enjoy every minute of it.

Amberstar I just read on another post of yours about your insensitive colleague - JUST A PREGNANCY TEST ! - I'd have been tempted to stick two pee sticks up her nose and push hard !

My partner and I had decided last night to do an early test this morning - but I bottled out - half of me doesn't want to know now, I can live in hope for a few more days then. I'm the same with lottery tickets I don't check them for weeks as it's so nice thinking that I might be a millionaire !

I've stopped feeling so queasy today, though I did get a sharp pain in my uterus in the night. As usual I'm sure it means something and nothing.  

If I have to do this 2ww malarkey again I will definitely go on holiday to try and take my mind off it.

Good luck to all todays testers.

Heidi xx


----------



## flossie_td (Mar 8, 2005)

My thoughts are with you, Ellie.  I know how hard it is - you hope and hope and then it's a BFN.  We will definitely try again but this time at a different clinic as we were not 100% happy with the one we've used for cycles 1 & 2.  We are also going to throw ourselves into reiki, homeopathy, reflexology, anything that may just give us an extra % chance.  If that doesn't work, then who knows.  It's just hard for us gals who are around the 40 mark as time is ticking.
Thinking of everyone in similar positions right now . . .


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Ok Amberstar you caught me out, it was negative again this morning. I really don't think it will change but I'll hold out hope until sunday. I'm the same I have nothing today - slight niggle in belly but not cramping or anything like that, no bleed and nothing else. I haven't been sleeping well the past couple of nights either weird dreams getting up every 1 1/2 - 2 hours. Feel exhausted today. So might have to go for an afternoon nap.
Jaki


----------



## flossie_td (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Jaki

Thinking of you today and over the weekend.  Look after yourselves.  We put ourselves through soooo much physically & emotionally that it's inevitable that we feel knackered.  Hope your -ve changes to a +ve but, if not, you know there are loads of people sending you virtual hugs and support.  We have just failed on our 2nd ICSI but we will try again.  I know the odds are bad but someone has to be the lucky, one.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Flossie

Thanks for your message and thinking of you too.  I'm not sure if we will try IVF again but I noticed that you have MF issues and wanted to say, if you are thinking of complementary therapies, that my DH has had SA results which have sometimes been quite poor in the past.  We went on a Foresight, hair analysis, sessions with a nutritional therapist, programme of supplements, organic food, minimal caffeine for DH and none for me, no alcohol for either of us etc for around a year before our IVF cycle (plus tried to stick to the recommendations in  Marion Glenville's book).  DH's test results improved to the point that we were able to have IVF rather than ICSI, and we did get four fertilised eggs, with two grade one embryos put back.  We also feel much healthier than before.  So although we haven't been a success story on thie occasion, I think that, given my age and DH's factors, the Foresight approach maybe gave us a better chance than we might have had otherwise in that at least we got to ET.  I think I am going to keep on with the Foresight stuff, regardless of whether we have more IVF treatment.  Having felt very sorry for myself for the past couple of hours, I've now decided that I'm not going to let this result beat me, and that there is always hope.  Best of luck with your next attempt!


----------



## flossie_td (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Ellie
WOW - you have done so much.  We really are committed this time to trying everything we can.  With ICSI, it's so risky.  I would love to be able to have IVF, so I will print off your reply and show it to my hubby and try to persuade him to buy into the whole complementary thing.  He's not very good about believing, which is hard, but he's also desperate to be a daddy, so hopefully your words of encouragement will be helpful for him.  Thinking of you . . . and good luck if you do try again.  If not, you will find a way to cope.  My thoughts are with you.  Flossie x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Flossie

Just on hubbies who need to be convinced - my DH is the most cynical person out in relation to complementary therapies and it took a bit of doing to talk him into trying the Foresight programme.  He has complained regularly about taking the supplements since he started them (on the grounds that it was a waste of time) and in fact announced well in advance that he was stopping them ASAP (ie on EC day of our IVF cycle).  However, I notice that he has kept on taking them since then (without any pressure from me!), which makes me suspect that he thinks they have made a difference even if he would never admit it.


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Girls, just logged on to read all the posts and big hugs  to all the BFNs, I know how awful it is especially when we don't really know why the little embies didn't stay. Congratulations to all the BFPs, you give us all hope - now make sure you enjoy every day of being pregnant! To all those waiting to test I am sending positive vibes and remember either way we are all here for you. DH and I are really enjoying taking some time off (although we are definitely going to try again) - Bun I also downed a bottle of champagne with DH after my BFN and I have to say after so many months of being good that first sip was like nectar from the gods! Woke up with a horrible headache though!!   I think it is hard to remember how to be normal and carefree sometimes as this whole process is so completely life consuming, I know it will be worth it but it is nice just to kick back for a while and forget to worry! Lots of hugs to everyone and a big thankyou for all the kind messages I got after my BFN - you girls are fantastic
Sara


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24702.0.html


----------

